# BERLIN | Alexander Tower | 150m | 35 fl | U/C



## KlausDiggy

The Alexa office tower is planned with 150 meters next to the department store Alexa and would one of the first buildings of the so-called city crown, which provides up to 10 skyscrapers around the Alexanderplatz. The master plan of architects Kollhoff and Timmermann was approved in 1993.











bohne81 said:


>


----------



## Ludi

*news after years!*

The main berlin city works administrator Lüscher said until presenting the new hines project, that she has received other requests for other highrise projects, specially this one! :cheers:


----------



## erbse

_City works administrator?_ :nuts: Let's rather switch to something like _Senior Construction Director_, _Construction Director of the Berlin Senate_ or _Chief Building Director_.

Anyway, looks like Kollhoff's Berlinhattan vision finally becomes real. Good luck, Berlin!

I'm still rooting for the classy initial design by Ortner & Ortner Architects shown above, would be great at that location.


----------



## SmilodonFatalis

Very nice project, but I don't like the ball on the top


----------



## [email protected]

/\
That's just a preliminary design.


----------



## ELH

KlausDiggy said:


>


I found an Aerial photo of the site (framed with red):


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice, but the ball is ugly.


----------



## ELH

*MIXED NUTS*

Here is an alternative design for the plot.








Source: http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4497&page=17 Posted by: AeG

This is how the Tower (left) will Play with the Hines-Tower (middle) and the Park Inn (right)








Source: http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4497&page=17 Posted by: Desktopstarrer

A Vision of a much bolder development at Alex. Park Inn is the small boxy structure which reflects the sun strongly left of the TV-Tower.








Source: http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4497&page=17 Posted by: Bato


----------



## maxxe

Oh wow ... That would be awsome.
That looks really cool.


----------



## Ykir

Nice! Berlin is a great city but now it feels like something is missing without a proper skyline.


----------



## Dallas star

I hope Berlin never has a fragmented Skyline as the one shown above. The city needs to focus development around existing cores such as Potsdamer Platz and Alexanderplatz to keep the skyline organized.


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^You are right, but the trend in Berlin is unfortunately in the other direction. 
Thus, the high-rise buildings are scattered throughout the city.

The two highest skyscrapers planned, 
Estrel and the Hochhaus am Tiergarten are both outside the centers Alexanderplatz and Potsdamer Platz.


----------



## Tiaren

"Hochhaus am Tiergarten" isn't planned. It was just a proposition by architecture students. The Technical University also claims this so far pretty much unused plot of land for their own expansion plans. Their main library was the start in 2004.


----------



## ELH

Dallas star said:


> I hope Berlin never has a fragmented Skyline as the one shown above. The city needs to focus development around existing cores such as Potsdamer Platz and Alexanderplatz to keep the skyline organized.


In reality, the current development is much MORE scattered than on that Picture. That was more like an "Extended Alexanderplatz"

I once wished to see the Potzdamer PLatz develop further as centerpiece of a new Berlin Skyline, but quite realistically, that Train has left the platform. I can´t see which plots in a reasonable vicinty of the Potzdamer PLatz are now available, everything around having been build as small-towers or in "Traufhöhe".

Concerning Alex, I personally don´t see Alex as fit in the role as the ONE dominant contemporary center of Berlin. It lies a Little to far east, to Close to the Museumsinsel and ist historical monuments and is far too difficult to developed as a new vision (bar the possibility of making flat everything which was erected during the DDR-reign, which is unrealistic and maybe undesirable). 

My opinion is that a scattered Skyline could suit Berlin well. The scatteredness makes more visible the city´s geographical size, thus adding to its metropolitan character. Berlin once competed with London and Paris (then 4 Million inhabitants), but now lag behind both of their current +10 mill with a mere 3,5 mill. This, as commonly known, is one main reason Berlin has not developed a Skyline, since there was no pressure upwards due to lack of space. The political Situation of the cold war era was another reason.

What appears to be developing in Berlin is a development of multiple, but more minor Centers (Potzdamer PLatz, Alex and Zoo) in Addition to scattred, single Towers. I personally find that trend to be both "organic" and appealing. A little bit like in LA, but to a lesser extent, it gives a sense of scope, expansiveness and relaxed sophistication.


----------



## Ludi

*Monarch Group wants to build the Tower*

Sonae Sierra sold the building plot to Monarch Group.










Plans by Ortner + Ortner architects they want to change little bit. Lets see, hope the Art-Deco-components remain...


----------



## Ludi

Next Tower..., little Cluster next to TV-Tower is coming! :cheers:



MattSid said:


>











©Feindbild(DAF-deutsches Architektur Forum, got permission)


----------



## Ykir

I always liked the first design, it fits both Berlin as a whole and in particular the neighbourhood of Alexanderplatz. And the sphere on top is corresponding well with the one on the TV-tower :yes: , I hope they will stay with this concept more or less.


----------



## the man from k-town

wow, i really hope the city centre gets denser soon. The Tv tower needs some new neighbors!


----------



## Ludi

*Monarch Group wants to build the next Tower*

September they want to make a building application to the city goverment, next year they gonna start if if everything goes well.

The draft / architect isnt sure for now, some sources say, MonArch only wants some little changes at the old Ortner + Ortner draft and other sources say, that MonArch wants to start a ne competition.


----------



## Ludi

*presenting plans in Cannes at MIPIM*

_"We will present the project in March at the real estate fair in Cannes ," announced Ulrich Regener , MonArch branch manager in Germany , in relation to "ND" . Apparently , the company is looking for other investors and users for the project. According Regener large-scale retail is possible in the 35 meter high pedestal region of the skyscraper , about a residential, hotel or office use. Was decided upon yet , nor on the draft , to be ultimately realized. In Baukollegium , a private advisory panel , which meets Senatsbaudirektorin , several variants of the tower were presented._

I hope they realise the Ortner + Ortner draft shown here before...

But there are also other drafts and with different cubature like the Gehry-Tower planed by Hines...


----------



## maxxe

pictures by BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## Hudson11

a bit late for a ground breaking


----------



## maxxe

Why? All the first digging we saw were just preparatory works to clean up and get rid of the old concrete and steel in the ground. The plot is now plane again. The groundbreaking was the official start of the construction.


----------



## maxxe

After the ground breaking ceremony 2 months ago there were rather little movements on the plot.
The construction now seems to slowly gain speed.









picture by pager


----------



## AAPMBerlin

Here is the actual Webcam:






Alexandertower Berlin







portal1391.webcam-profi.de


----------



## AAPMBerlin

maxxe said:


> *Alexander Berlin's Capital Tower* | Mitte | 150m | 35 fl | U/C
> 
> 
> Architect Website
> 
> Official Website
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Foundation Stone*
> 
> The ceremonial laying of the foundation stone was today.
> The pit reached its final depth, the foundation seems to be finished ... finally.
> Up is the only direction now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK​


----------



## AAPMBerlin

Today, first crane:


----------



## ILTarantino

Why 149 m?


----------



## AAPMBerlin

No. It will be 150m


----------



## Zaz965

is there a thread about the other buildings around?


----------



## Ecopolisia

AAPMBerlin said:


> No. It will be 150m


Then why is it still staying as it does at 149 meters,duh??..lol...Any latest sources that supports your estimated full height. I'd wish it, though🤷‍♂️😅✌


----------



## Xorcist

Ecopolisia said:


> Then why is it still staying as it does at 149 meters,duh??..lol...Any latest sources that supports your estimated full height. I'd wish it, though🤷‍♂️😅✌


Maybe you just check the architects website:


----------



## Ecopolisia

Xorcist said:


> Maybe you just check the architects website:
> View attachment 2171431


OK,shouldn't we, or especially you, correct it,then??But before we do that of course what do CTBUH.org say about that,then?That's what I think it's slightly more important to check out first..I'm just saying..🙃😉👍


----------



## AAPMBerlin

Zaz965 said:


> is there a thread about the other buildings around?


Yes! In the German-section.
These two towers are under construction:

Covivio Tower: Berlin | Covivio Tower | 130m | In Bau and webcam: https://alexcam.one80hostels.com/#view
Signa Tower: Berlin | Signa Hochhaus | 134m | In Bau and BERLIN | Signa Hochhaus | 134m | Pro


----------



## KlausDiggy

Ecopolisia said:


> OK,shouldn't we, or especially you, correct it,then??But before we do that of course what do CTBUH.org say about that,then?That's what I think it's slightly more important to check out first..I'm just saying..🙃😉👍


It doesn't matter what ctbuh.org says about it. We trust more those who design and build the building.


----------



## Ecopolisia

KlausDiggy said:


> It doesn't matter what ctbuh.org says about it. We trust more those who design and build the building.


But,well they typically have their official information from the developers they most likely cooperate and have tons of worldwide meetings with. And, for your record developers seem to have more busy to actually develop and make the overall result done in time and as secured as possible ,yet make sure it designed and engineered as it should be than pay any real attention to the final or official information of a building's different heights and its total height..Just a thought. I'm just saying again...🤷‍♂️😉💎✌


----------



## kanye

reviewed blueprint

Height: 149.4m / 490ft
Floors: 35






Alexander Tower - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## Ecopolisia

kanye said:


> reviewed blueprint
> 
> Height: 149.4m / 490ft
> Floors: 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Tower - The Skyscraper Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercenter.com


Ok,that's a middle one,I see.Got myself more trust in that one source rather the other one with the 150meters,though.So,let's keep it specifically in that way,at minimum of course,unless or untill something is proven otherwise from the same site of CTBUH...yeah..So,add the 40 cm or .4 on it ,I suppose now🤷😅😉✌


----------



## KlausDiggy

For me, ctbuh is no longer a trustworthy source.

The same problem exists with the ECB in Frankfurt, which according to official sources is 185m high with 45 floors, but is listed by ctbuh as 183.7m with 43 floors.

https://www.ecb.europa.eu/ecb/visit...building_from_conception_to_completion.en.pdf


----------



## Ecopolisia

KlausDiggy said:


> For me, ctbuh is no longer a trustworthy source.
> 
> The same problem exists with the ECB in Frankfurt, which according to official sources is 185m high with 45 floors, but is listed by ctbuh as 183.7m with 43 floors.


But,it's still for the professional segment administrating and embracing buildings' very status in all fields and fir the majority outside..I'm just saying..And,official ones aren't always right,like datas from authoritarian countries, which it's of course an extreme example and something Berlin or Germany far from be of course ,but still it could be that the internationally recognized and worldwide, yet overall respected AND trusted CTBUH getting too slow in its updating in these times of the year. Most likely..So,it aren't one-sided here.It could be either way in this very case compared to other height-cases for other buildings, you see..

Good that that has been settled down and clarified once for all ,I suppose 🤷🙄😅😉👍


----------



## Ecopolisia

It's been a while since it had any updates so any lovely updates about this wonderful Berliner high-rise lately?Anybody?I and most likely majority as well in here would appreciate that very much😅😌😉👌


----------



## AAPMBerlin

See here:






Alexandertower Berlin







portal1391.webcam-profi.de


----------



## Zaz965

@Twopsy, @KlausDiggy, @Ludi , @erbse, what happened with this building?


----------



## A Chicagoan

Zaz965 said:


> @Twopsy, @KlausDiggy, @Ludi , @erbse, what happened with this building?


Update by @dubaibobby


----------



## Zaz965

A Chicagoan said:


> Update by @dubaibobby


thanks for the update, I thought it was on hold


----------



## Don Johnson

Me too


----------

